# Sobre el potenciómetro interno del servo



## CharlieMAC (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola a todos!

Estoy trabajando con un robot bípedo que contiene una serie de servomotores digitales marca HITEC. Como parte de mi trabajo necesito obtener la posición angular del servo en todo momento, por lo que recurrí a intervenir el servo soldando un cable adicional al pin central del potenciómetro del servo para luego leer el voltaje existente ahí utilizando un microcontrolador.

El problema está en qué aparentemente tal pin es una parte muy sensible del servo, por lo que se genera una respuesta muy errática del mismo. El nivel de ruido es bastante alto y las lecuturas en el microcontrolador son muy variables. Además, producto de lo errático de la respuesta, el servo experimenta un alza de temperatura cuya razón desconozco.

Existe alguna manera de poder reducir el nivel de ruido del conductor que instalé y estabilizar el movimiento del servo?

Gracias de antemano

CharlieMAC


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola Amigo, puedes implementar un pequeño "encoder relativo o absoluto" ya sea del tipo optico o bien a contactos. El cual tu mismo puedes armar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 4, 2011)

Lo que hiciste está mal!

No vas a obtener la medida exacta de nada con sólo el pin central...necesitas al menos, la fuente o la referencia de tierra.

podés utilizar enconders como dice Roberto, pero suelen ser caritos


----------



## CharlieMAC (Nov 4, 2011)

Yo sabía de la existencia de encoders y de su precio, por lo que decidi no optar por ellos. Ahora bien, como puedo encontrar la referencia interna de tierra?

Alguna idea?

Gracias por sus respuestas

CharlieMAC


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 4, 2011)

CharlieMAC dijo:


> Yo sabía de la existencia de encoders y de su precio, por lo que decidi no optar por ellos. Ahora bien, como puedo encontrar la referencia interna de tierra?
> 
> Alguna idea?
> 
> ...


Amigo, el problema que presentan los sistemas analogos como el que propones, esta en la falta de linealidad angular, salvo que NO la precises con gran exactitud. Te recomiendo optar por otro sistema. Si persistes en utilizarla el potenciometro a usar debe ser lineal, su terminal central de contacto entregara una tension "cuasi-proporcional" al angulo marcado, de los restantes terminales uno de ellos lo conectas a una tension de referencia (por cierto debe ser estable), como dice el colega Draco, y el otro puede ir o bien conectado a GND u otro valor de ref. segun tengas determinada la escala. Recuerda utilizar cable apantallado. Saludos.-


----------



## CharlieMAC (Nov 4, 2011)

Entonces para resumir. El pin central del potenciómetro lo tengo conectado a una entrada analógica del microcontrolador, y entonces ¿uno de los pines que corresponde a la referencia de tierra debo llevarlo a la tierra del microcontrolador?

Miren lo que encontré:Aquí no conectan la referencia de tierra e insertan un capacitor para eliminar el ruido.

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas

CharlieMAC


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 4, 2011)

No sñe bien lo que quieren hacer pero:

si la idea es tomar la señal que sale del potenciómetro interno del servo (el cual obviamente gira junto con els ervo para indicar la posicion del mismo y ayudar a la lógica interna a mantenerlo en el ángulo deseado) y usar esa señal que en realidad es una señal de corriente...porque obviamente es una resistencia...

tenemos que entender que ese pote ya estás asociado a un circuito (el que esta dentro del servo)

como el servo se conecta a GND y +Vcc igual que el Microcontrolador...estan referenciados ya...sólo queda tomar el pin central y a la entrada analógica...agregando bueno el capacitor ese para derivar el ruido


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 5, 2011)

Creo que si lo que quieres es leer en todo momento la posicion del servo..., eso no implica destripar el servo, solo tienes que considerar la lectura de posicion -retroalimentación- desde tu programa en el pic, incluso puedes mandar la posición en bits a un LCD para observarla.
¿por qué destripar hardware, si el asunto es de software?

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 5, 2011)

charlieMAC por experiencia te digo que las señales analogicas para posicionar en robotica a la larga dan muchos problemas ademas que la precision es baja segun a la velocidad que se mueva el servo,el colega que te dijo usa encoders te dio una buena respuesta,y el que te dijo que son caros tambien por eso implementalos tu y salen bastante economicos...hay muchos foros de robotica que explican buenos diseños de encoders asi no tienes que hacer inventos fallidos tu que la economia esta jodida.....saludos


----------



## CharlieMAC (Nov 5, 2011)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, pero lamentablemente es dificil implementar una solución tipo encoder porque tendría que modificar las articulaciones del robot que ya están construidas, cambiando así sus parámetros. Entiendo que el encoder es la mejor solución, pero no puedo optar por ella por razones constructivas.

Ya solucioné casi en 100% el problema. TOdo era que no había conectado la tierra del microcontrolador a la tierra de la fuente que alimenta los servos. Con eso el servo responde como debe, aunque aun queda un poco de ruido.

Muchas gracias nuevamente.

CharlieMAC.


----------

